# TCR Advance 09 2 vs 10 3



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a choice between 2 TCR Advance, a 09 2 and a 10 3. They both have the same frame, fork and wheelset. The 09 2 has full Ultegra and the 10 3 has full 105. The 09 2 would actually be around $300 more. I like both colors, the 09 2 is carbon and blue and the 10 3 is white and blue.

I'm leaning toward the 10 3, if you have any suggestions please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

if you think you will eventually want to upgrade from 105, just up to the 09 2 now 

if happy with 105 in all aspects, then 10 3


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm bad with my timelines, but does the 09 2 have 6700?

If so, (as thedago said), that'd be a very pricey upgrade down the road - meaning the $300 is worth it. I haven't ridden either, but I can't imagine the 2010 Advanced 3's frame being all the world's better.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

*...*

So there's no difference in the frame and fork between 2009 and 2010?

Thanks!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

UpHillCrawler said:


> So there's no difference in the frame and fork between 2009 and 2010?
> 
> Thanks!


Actually, according to this article, there is no difference beyond aesthetics.

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/giant-2010-road-and-commuting-highlights-22950


----------



## davidsthubbins (Jun 15, 2009)

The 2010 has a carbon steer tube vs. alloy on the 09.


----------

